# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Где во Вриндаване большой выбор аюрведических лекарств?

## PRASAD DAS

Подскажите, пожалуйста, хорошие аюрведические аптеки во Вриндаване с большим выбором аюрведических лекарств, чтобы там не только Dabur да Himalaya лежали. 
Просто нужны не распространенные лекарства типа трипхалы или ашвагандхи, а некоторые более редкие порошки и масла.

----------


## Ekacakra

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, хорошие аюрведические аптеки во Вриндаване с большим выбором аюрведических лекарств, чтобы там не только Dabur да Himalaya лежали. 
> Просто нужны не распространенные лекарства типа трипхалы или ашвагандхи, а некоторые более редкие порошки и масла.


Напротив нашего храма Кришна-Баларам есть лавки, в которых достаточно хороший выбор всего основного.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Напротив нашего храма Кришна-Баларам есть лавки, в которых достаточно хороший выбор всего основного.


там обычно дороже, чем на Лой-базаре

----------


## Вишишта даса

Нормальный магазин, есть перед въездом на Лой Базар по правой стороне. Днём он обычно закрыт, открывается вечером или утром. по-моему называется Vrinda store, или что-то типа того. Чуть дальше за храмом Банканди Махадева (там крокодил и слон на воротах изображены в форме скульптуры). Большой выбор, можно делать заказы.

----------

